# Remaining Relative Visa (subclass 115)



## pjgs15 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi guys,

I really need your take on my situation guys. Any help will be so much appreciated. Here it goes: My father works in australia but not yet a citizen nor pr, my mom is with my father included in his visa. We're 4 siblings in our family. My eldest sister is an Australian Citizen while my 2 other sisters each hold a student visa (yes, I'm the only boy in the family  ) Anyway, I am literally the only one living here in the Philippines as they are all therein Australia now. I want to apply for Last Remaining Relative Visa (subclass 115) to be with them and live with them in Australia. Really need your help on this one guys as I am so eager to go in Australia already. I fell in love with Australia from the first time I visited there. Thank you so much in advance for those who can help me regarding this one.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I hate to tell you this, pjgs, but you'd probably be much better off training for a skilled occupation, taking years to get the experience you need, etc. The current wait for a Last Remaining Relative visa is approximately 16 years (yes, you read that correctly!).


----------



## shingle (Sep 30, 2012)

This is from the DIAC website...

Family in Australia

You must have a brother, sister, parent (or step-equivalent) who is settled and usually resident in Australia and is one of the following:

an Australian citizen
an Australian permanent resident
an eligible New Zealand citizen.

"You and your partner cannot have any other brothers, sisters, parents (or step equivalents), or non-dependent children other than those who are usually resident in Australia and are Australian citizens, Australian permanent residents or eligible New Zealand citizens".

so even if you were prepared for the long wait- you are not eligible since 4 of the 5 members of your family in Aus are only there as temporary residents.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes, but PR is probably not far off (presumably) depending on what kind of visa the family is on. I was assuming OP would wait until they were PR. Good thing to mention, though! Thanks shingle.


----------



## shingle (Sep 30, 2012)

I've learned never to assume anything so I posted just so he'd be sure - as well as for others who're reading


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

So true!!!


----------



## ronalicea (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I am a newbie in this forum, currently living in the Philippines and employed. I am hoping that you can give me an advice regarding my situation. So here how it goes, my parents and younger brother are all in Australia living as PR and I am only the sole family member left here. It was 6 November 2012 when I lodge my application for last remaining relative and it took a while so I anxiously emailed them to ask the status of my visa application then they responded that it is already on its final stages last 11 June 2014. However, it creeps me when I read from blogs, forums and the like that this kind of visa took years before it will be granted. I am really longing to be with my family so to mitigate the situation my mother plans to lodge a tourist visa application. However, I asked an Australian Migration consulting company if I can apply for tourist/ student visa to Australia but they do not encourage it hence it may compromise my application for LRR. Please advise me what to do. Thanks!


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

ronalicea said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am a newbie in this forum, currently living in the Philippines and employed. I am hoping that you can give me an advice regarding my situation. So here how it goes, my parents and younger brother are all in Australia living as PR and I am only the sole family member left here. It was 6 November 2012 when I lodge my application for last remaining relative and it took a while so I anxiously emailed them to ask the status of my visa application then they responded that it is already on its final stages last 11 June 2014. However, it creeps me when I read from blogs, forums and the like that this kind of visa took years before it will be granted. I am really longing to be with my family so
> to mitigate the situation my mother plans to lodge a tourist visa application. However, I asked an Australian Migration consulting company if I can apply for tourist/ student visa to Australia but they do not encourage it hence it may compromise my application for LRR. Please advise me what to do. Thanks!


Hi Ronalecia
If you check the departments Web site they are still stating that the waiting list is 16 years once your visa has been processed. 
I cant see how coming for a visit or studying here could possibly effect your application. I would ask your agent why they feel it will be a problem.


----------



## ronalicea (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks aussiesteve for your reply. Well, the agency told me that if I lodged too many visa application it affects the genuineness of my application. The embassy might question what do I really like to do in Australia. Especially for student visa because after the time you have graduated you have to go back in your country, in my case the embassy might say that I have no reason to go back to my country because my family is already in Australia. Last, the agency is afraid that if my other visa applications were refused then the next time I submit an application it will be harder for me to be granted with a visa.

It really saddens me to know that it is likely to take up to 16 years for application that are not processed yet. But the embassy emailed me that my application is on its final stage. I'm just hoping it will not take years before it is granted.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

ronalicea said:


> Thanks aussiesteve for your reply. Well, the agency told me that if I lodged too many visa application it affects the genuineness of my application. The embassy might question what do I really like to do in Australia. Especially for student visa because after the time you have graduated you have to go back in your country, in my case the embassy might say that I have no reason to go back to my country because my family is already in Australia. Last, the agency is afraid that if my other visa applications were refused then the next time I submit an application it will be harder for me to be granted with a visa.
> 
> It really saddens me to know that it is likely to take up to 16 years for application that are not processed yet. But the embassy emailed me that my application is on its final stage. I'm just hoping it will not take years before it is granted.


Hi
Is the agent in Australia? Seems like the advice goes against what others have recounted here. As far as the waiting time goes I believe it starts once your application has been approved :-(
That's why I think you should look at your other possibilities.


----------

